

Best Programming Language to Use for Open Source Voting System - acmeyer9

I want to know what programming language the HN community would pick if they were going to create an Open Source voting system (most likely an API)? I want to choose a language that lots of people know so that they can contribute but one that is robust enough to be used by a government. Thanks.
======
mooism2
I would think that you'd want to write it in a language such that it could be
easily verified as doing what it's supposed to.

What do you mean by “robust enough to be used by a government”?

------
zoharj
Hi,

This is something I am also interested in working on. Contact me at zoharj@you
know where.com

